# need help



## Grizz06 (Oct 3, 2010)

I am trying to change the rings in my 09 mud pro 700 h1. Does anybody know what gap the rings need to be filed to? Thanks for any help


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If they are factory replacements they should not need to be filed down unless you plan on running nitrous.


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

should of came with a sheet of paper telling you what to file to


----------

